

Perks Don't Work - _RPM
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/11/perks-dont-work/

======
chrisbennet
As an engineer, I want to feel that my contribution is valued. Companies pay
for things according to how much they value that thing. If you truly value me,
you'll pay me accordingly. "Your W2 is your review."

The nonfinancial items mentioned in the article should be _differentiators_
that help your company attract and keep engineers - not a trick to let your
company share a smaller portion of the value they generate with them.

